
How to Write Well - hbcondo714
https://www.julian.com/guide/write/intro
======
lerxst00
Related: I've found advice on this video to be very useful in terms of some
actionable feedback that can be incorporated in your writing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtIzMaLkCaM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtIzMaLkCaM)

~~~
lerxst00
To add to that, the one of the biggest takeaways from the video, and what is
also mentioned in this post, is to 'open people’s eyes by proving the status
quo wrong'.

People only read things if _they_ find value in what you have written - they
are less likely to pay attention if the article is written in a way that best
demonstrates how much _you_ (the writer) know about something. And, showing
readers that their understanding might have some gaps is a good way to sustain
their interest.

